
Apple CEO Tim Cook Named Board Chairman of Tsinghua University - tooltalk
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/10/21/tim-cook-chairman-tsinghua-university-sem/
======
watertom
All U.S. citizens need to realize that publicly traded companies are NOT U.S.
companies.

Where the company was founded, has it's headquarters or where most of it's
employees reside is irrelevant, these publicly traded companies should be
thought of solely and only as International entities.

Now looking at What Tim Cook is doing makes perfect sense, and frankly isn't
news worth.

~~~
jgalt212
except for the fact that in most of the world Tim couldn't be who Tim actually
is. So Tim should show some more appreciation.

~~~
lonelappde
He's showing appreciation to the Party who made him a hundred millionaire.

------
asdfjklasdjfk
This title is incomplete. The article title reads "Apple CEO Tim Cook Named
Board Chairman of Tsinghua University's School of Economics and Management".

~~~
tooltalk
There's a character limit for submission titles.

------
musicale
Great timing.

